# The first bombing of Polesti



## bobbysocks (Mar 29, 2011)

some good color and colorized footage of the first ploesti raid....along with some good shots of 109s. other videos on the page as well.

Ploiestithe Main European Oilfield In Wwii Romania


----------



## Maximowitz (Mar 29, 2011)

*Cough* It's "Ploesti" actually.... *laughs*


----------



## Njaco (Mar 29, 2011)

*ouch* *snap!*


----------



## Glider (Mar 29, 2011)

All I will say is thanks, and don't mind the picky crew. Large parts of the posting were new to me and the belly landing B24's did very well.


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 29, 2011)

what can i say i am dyslexic ( for real )...( and probably not the greatest at spelling ) i will fix. going to have to have a mod fix the thread title though...because i cant figure out how to make that happen.


----------



## Maximowitz (Mar 29, 2011)

bobbysocks said:


> what can i say i am dyslexic ( for real )...( and probably not the greatest at spelling ) i will fix.



Nooo! Sorry mate. *Goes and stands in the corner*

I can add a little something to this thread though. The Luftwaffe Officer tasked with the defence of Ploesti was rather unusual.

Douglas Pitcairn

Note that the contributors to this thread can't spell "Ploesti" either.


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 29, 2011)

Maximowitz said:


> Nooo! Sorry mate. *Goes and stands in the corner*
> 
> Note that the contributors to this thread can't spell "Ploesti" either.



they are probably distant a cousin of mine....  dont sweat it i have a thick skin and good sense of humor...


----------



## muggs (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice to see the old footage colorized, it gives a different perspective, too bad there's nothing new to see

And the actual city's name is Ploiesti, the only circumstance i have seen where Ploesti is used is when it comes to Tidal Wave


----------



## muscogeemike (Apr 1, 2011)

As has been pointed out in other threads Tidal Wave was not the first Ploiestie raid by US bombers. The first (actually the first by any US Army Air Forces in Europe) was done on 12 June 1942 by B-24s from the HALPRO detachment.


----------

